# Poor little guy



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I really picked one this time.







This little dog layed in our shelter for over a week with a broken leg. The shelter workers said he was mean and snippy.







He was just in extreme pain and scared to death. Finally one of our volunteers got him transferred to the vet. He had to have his leg amputated. Plus, he had an undescended testicle, and he was HW+. In his favor though, he is totally housebroken and has the sweetest little personality even with all he has been through. I hope to find him an extra special home as soon as his injuries have healed. We have opted for the slow treatment using ivermectin to kill the heartworms. He really was worth saving.







Wish him luck.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! I'm in LOVE









I want him









You're so cool


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Bless his little heart (and yours). I hope he heals quickly and finds a wonderful home.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

God bless you for helping this little guy. He sure is cute!









Wishing him a swift recovery and a HAPPY forever home.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweetie - such a cute face!







There's a special place in Heaven for people like you and Debbie (3MaltMom).


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

He is lovely and his very lucky to have YOU !!!! 3 legged dogs move just as well , as 4 legged dogs ( he should be called Tripod ) .


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> He is lovely and his very lucky to have YOU !!!! 3 legged dogs move just as well , as 4 legged dogs ( he should be called Tripod ) .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We named him Skippy, because he sort of skips instead of walks. He loves to give kisses.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

You are such a good person to help him out. He is so cute.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh my...he is so precious and you are _so_ good to take such good care of him, and all of your furbabies







. I wish you the best in finding him the perfect home once he is well.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

He is a real cutie, bless you both!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Ahhhh, Bless his little soul and all those who had a hand in helping him to get the attention he deserves. 

You totally rock


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh i just love his expression. It is like he is saying "I'm a good boy, just someone love me for who I am." He reminds me of a little mutt that adopted me when I first moved to Cleveland. No one wanted her but she sure did want me. She was the smartest and most devoted little dog I have ever had...don't tell Lacey! I only had her for a year because she was treated so badly before me that her little live was just cut so short. I hope you find him a wonderful home because he deserves it.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

He is precious, I hope he finds a forever home soon....







The time and energy you guys put into these little honeys is truly heroic, there will be a special place in heaven for you!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

He is so cute!







I'm so glad he's in good hands with you!














to Skippy. I hope he finds a great home!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, poor baby, bless you for helping this poor baby


----------

